# Directional scarf - free knitting pattern



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Oooooh..... Had my eye on this for ages. If only I had time to knit it this winter!

http://www.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/L0587.pdf

Enjoy!


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I've made a similar scarf a dozen times. It's easy, fast, and fun. It looks really great if you use a colorful yarn, you can really see the stitches.

Here's another version of the scarf, where you start out casting on 1 stitch instead of 20. This is the version I've used. I might just have to try the Lionbrand version! I really like the edging on that version.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/multidirectional-diagonal-scarf


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the links


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just had to resolve the Lion Brand links:
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0587.html?noImages=
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0587B.html?noImages=

Here is another that has the same color sweep: http://www.anniescatalog.com/knitandcrochetnow/patterns/detail.html?pattern_id=35


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I am going to try it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I made this scarf. I was so carried away I just kept going. Don't remember how long it got before I finally quit. So much fun.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

thank you for the link...beautiful scarf


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Made this scarf too - really knits up quickly and amazing how the colors work in different yarns -- sit down and go for it -- you will not be sorry !


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the links. I'm going to start one this afternoon.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

If I can find a pair of needles I'll start it too. Thank you for posting.

Norma


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the links


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Started mine and I'm loving it. Making it for my Grandson. Would love to see some pictures of ones already made. Thanks again for the great link.

Norma


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm working on this one now in a sit-n-knit, so that I don't need to look at a pattern or the work. It's a fast knit, but I left out the first triangle, since it looks to me as though it was sliced off. This means the ends are tapered, and all the triangles are uniform. It's a great pattern for personalizing!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the great link.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

um -i looked at the big words in the pattern , my memory flashed math class , yikes so i decided too hard . anyone see this as a tutorial youtube?


----------

